# Sardines helping stomach problems?



## Guest (Jan 3, 1999)

Hey everybody my father who has been fighting this affliction all his life has been seeing a naturalist for heart treament with Chelation has been told to eat 2 cans of sardines (in spring water) everyday and so far after 2mnths he has had no problems with the IBS. Has anyone ever heard of this,how could sardines help?------------------Peter


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

well..i've heard fish oil being used for IBS and other intestinal worries.. so maybe sardines arent that far off base.. maybe the cartilage in them has something to do with it? i remember someone on the board used to take shark cartilage.. but if it works great


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 1999)

Yea you may be right I havent got around to trying it yet, worried it may upset my gerd symptoms,but he says it has worked for him he dont go around belching and passin gas like he used to(which was worse than anybody I ever met)







I might just have to break down and give it a try, but I didnt know they sold them in spring water I`ve seen em in everything else.------------------Peter


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 1999)

WOW! 2 cans per day? I'm Italian and was raised on sardine and anchovie sandwiches-i love 'em. But that large amount makes me want to ask you Peter, do you notice a "fishy" odor about your father since he's been ingesting this large amount of fish? I don't mean to be rude or facetious, i'm truly curious about this. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 1999)

Oh yea! I guess that explains all the neighborhood cats following him around







------------------Peter


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 1999)

Hi Peter. I was wondering, did your father have bad gas PAINS also with his problem? It would be great if it was that simple wouldn't it? I'd try it if I thought it would work for me. What exactly are the sardines supposed to do anyway, keep you cleaned out or help restore the good bacteria, or what? Did you ever find out?I sure would like to hear more about this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 1999)

Hi! It's me again, Peter. Just thought I'd tell you that I think I found out why the sardines helped your dad's IBS. Apparently, 2 1/2 oz of sardines contain about 300mg of calcuim and is even recommended for people with colon cancer. I read it today in a book called "The Cancer Recovery Eating Plan" by Daniel W. Nixon, M.D. 800mg was said to be the daily requirement of calcuim. If you are interested in a natural source, I guess that is one way to go, eh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 1999)

Hey thanks Lynn I also found out today about it from my mother she told me it was the calsium and the omega 3 oil or something like that. His dr is very much into natural foods he used to be a MD for 28 yrs and is now 1 of only 2 drs here in the state that does the Chelation treatment.------------------Peter


----------

